# FolkLife 2011



## Filth

was just wondering whos all planning on heading up there.



Northwest Folklife - Home


----------



## Alaska

I'm heading DOWN there, so nah. Not up.

But yeah, I wanted to go to Deathfest, but I don't think that's going to happen this year. Most of my friends are goin to folk-life, and I've never been. So, why the hell not.


----------



## ericafuckyea

me and my boyfriend will be there. if anyones driving message me!
alaska - theres a deathfest in vegas in june. (wasnt sure if you were referring to mdf)


----------



## Alaska

I was referrin to MDF, yeah. I might try to the hit the one in vegas. But... it's fucking vegas. Ugh.


----------



## Filth

i feel ya...vegas....


----------



## ericafuckyea

aaaw. vegas isn't that bad. death fest is being held in NW vegas, the venues a block away from my apartment complex. the strip sucks, but downtown and everywhere else is alright.


----------



## Alaska

I just seem to have bad luck with that place. Not to mention the single gigantic blooming-death you can see from anywhere. I'm most likely gonna end up there. But still. haha.


----------



## Dumpsterhump

I should be there this year


----------



## Alaska

most adorable picture ever, dumpsterhump


----------



## snacktime

I agree, dumpsterhump's photo wins. Is it a rat or ferret?


----------



## Dumpsterhump

It's a ferret. 
His name is Zephyr. He pretty much has the coolest ferret life ever! haha Thanks


----------



## Uncle Mom

I'd have to haul ass, but I'm going to try to get there.


----------



## christianarchy

I've been there the past few years and should be again. Shameless self(?)-promotion; There's a cool new space in the Central District of Seattle with free food, coffee computer access, clothes, zines, etc. You guys should check it out. It's called Autonomia Social Center, 600 24th Ave S. Seattle WA 98144
Woo!


----------



## Filth

is that like a drop in?


----------



## crustythadd23

I will be at Folklife this year


----------



## christianarchy

Filth said:


> is that like a drop in?


 
It's like if a drop-in, infoshop, library, community center, and cafe had a mind blowing gang bang and it all resulted in one megachild. It's run by a bunch of anarchists and punks.


----------



## Alaska

Are they pretty chill with travelin kids? I've encountered plenty of disdain from "anarchists and punks" who work with similar places. It's really alienating...


----------



## christianarchy

Alaska said:


> Are they pretty chill with travelin kids? I've encountered plenty of disdain from "anarchists and punks" who work with similar places. It's really alienating...


 
Don't sweat it, most of the volunteers (like myself) travel, are broke, and in fact are right here on StP, and would be happy to help some travelin kids out. Just don't show up with six dogs fuckin drunk, don't keep literature that is for lend, and don't take free clothes to sell to hipster recycled clothes stores - you know, be decent. We don't allow alcohol, weapons, drugs, violence, hate speech, etc. You know - be decent. If you are there all day drinking free coffee using free internet and copying our zines, we might ask you to wash some dishes. You know - be decent.


----------



## Filth

so your saying i cant squat there and fuck my gf and piss on the walls? you guys arent very punk rock.


----------



## christianarchy

Filth said:


> so your saying i cant squat there and fuck my gf and piss on the walls? you guys arent very punk rock.


 
It's amazing how many people we've encountered really think like this.


----------



## FawnDroke

I've been trying to get as many people to come this year as possible, because Folk Life kicks ass.
I'll be roaming around there all four days and then I probably won't come back to Washington for a good while. 

Christiananarchy - Kev and myself will probably show up at the community center if Wapato is living there, so Kev and I will say our howdys and all the good stuff.


----------



## FawnDroke

Oh and I can't promise you that we won't have weapons when we visit. My knifes and mace are just part of me when I'm traveling.
You can understand that.


----------



## FigTree

just sent in my volunteer information, can't wait to see everyone! i'm probably gonna go alone, so if you meet a kid calling himself Fig be friendly prease


----------



## FigTree

unless ya dont like me of course, then be a dick


----------



## FawnDroke

If anyone notices someone with red and black hair; half of which is shaved off, and junk dreads hanging 'round with her guy, I'm Squirrel, and I love to meet respectable people.


----------



## murdermittenkid

leaving michigan in in acouple weeks.....


----------



## christianarchy

Also, word is that squatlife is gonna be at the aforementioned social center. For those of you who don't know, it's immediately after folklife, and all the crusty/anarcho folk bands that played folklife play it. Hail seizures are the only confirmed band at this point I believe, but I'm sure other crusty folk punk bands will get on the bill too. I'll keep this thread updated as i figure it out more.
also
Autonomia | A Radical Social Space in Seattle


----------



## Filth

squat life was soo much fun last year! my roaddog tabz passed out before we had to play, pussy.


----------



## Valentina

looking forward to folk life this year.


----------



## Dameon

Bums Making a Mess All Over the City might be able to do a short set at squatlife...Might be a little exhausted after busking our asses off during Folklife. Would have to talk to the rest of the band about it, but I'm sure they'd be up for it.


----------



## downhome kid stoney

i should be there


----------



## bip

ill be there


----------



## Geoff

i'm gonna try and make it but don't know if i'll make it in time. i'm gonna be hitchin out of texas around may 24th.


----------



## Wanderman

I'll be hitching out of Portland or Astoria to get to this. I think I'd been to Autonomia before, although I don't think it was open or named at the time. SquatLife sounds pretty damn awesome too. I'd love to lend a hand and volunteer my time for a few weeks while I'm in town.


----------



## anord

i'll be there. sounds like something fun to do.


----------



## christianarchy

Hey punx.
Squat life is still up in the air, but there is an open mic happening Saturday, May 28th at Autonomia Social Center that you kids should come play at. It's donation based and should be a pretty good time. It starts at 7pm and if you catch the 8 from Seattle Center (Folk Life) heading towards Rainer Beach, It'll take you to 23rd and jackson, real close to Autonomia. There will also be lots of freegan food available, lots of coffee, computer access, free clothes, etc. 

AutonomiaSeattle.org

Come show off your stuff and hang out!

And please remember that Autonomia is an alcohol-free space.

c


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

I've been out there with my girl, and the two people we're travellin with.
Will be headed back out there again today.

On a side note... over night camp-out(encouraged) rave close to Seattle on June 18th on a mountain top. It's called Apollo's Groove and is gonna be done by map point. Either me or my girl (Oranges) will probably be able to post up more info soon.


----------

